# Hostress has expanded to Los Angeles, CA with Native IPv6!



## tdale (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello,

Hostress.net has been offering services in Dallas, TX and has now expanded to Los Angeles, CA! 

We have obtained services directly from Quadranet in Los Angeles, CA using their Asia optimized network with native IPv6.

New services are being provisioned immediately with both IPv4 and IPv6 using Virtualizor as our VPS control panel.

If anyone would like to move locations please do not hesitate to open a ticket at hostress.net

Thank you,

Thomas


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats on the move, but do you think having the word "stress" in your company name is a good idea? Ho stress sounds like something rappers would complain about.


----------



## tdale (Oct 4, 2014)

lol, thanks! I'm working on getting a professionally designed website probably by harzem or someone like that. The name will make more sense i promise 



KuJoe said:


> Congrats on the move, but do you think having the word "stress" in your company name is a good idea? Ho stress sounds like something rappers would complain about.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 4, 2014)

> Native IPv6!


+1



> Ho stress sounds like something rappers would complain about


The number 1 result for that hashtag search on Twitter is a lighthouse made out of Twinkies. https://twitter.com/hashtag/hostress


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 4, 2014)

Every time I see this thread I hear Ludacris in my head.


----------



## tdale (Oct 4, 2014)

You're killin' me here lol



KuJoe said:


> Every time I see this thread I hear Ludacris in my head.


----------



## drmike (Oct 4, 2014)

tdale said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hostress.net has been offering services in Dallas, TX and has now expanded to Los Angeles, CA!
> 
> ...


What no CC?  No interest in that wonky home brewed network that horrifies to Asia?  You could have saved a couple of dollars on a sweet E3 like all the slow the slows kids in daycare.

IPv6 too....   You... evil fellow you....

Just remember to pay your Virtualizor license   Wouldn't want it to expire... And no patching things for license avoidance.  I have to say things you know since you were influenced by these things prior.

Even a university seems to have prior fallen to the misspelling:

http://www.must.edu.mo/en/careers/job-openings/training-restaurant/j007

"The Host or Hostess's basic function is to provide the guests, either on the phone or in person, with information and support in a professional and gracious manner. "



KuJoe said:


> Every time I see this thread I hear Ludacris in my head.


The name is working.

YouTube even has more Hostress:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%22hostress%22

644 results.  None of them seem to be about Hoho's or Twinkies either.

A ho-ho and that cream filling.  Talking about those sweets.


----------



## tdale (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol Thanks for the read and the advice @drmike. I plan to offer services from different companies/data centers around the world. CC has decent networks in some places, however i decided to go directly with Quadranet in LA for the Asia Optimized network and for the IPv6. I feel like it gave me an advantage in that market.

Thank you,

Tom



drmike said:


> What no CC?  No interest in that wonky home brewed network that horrifies to Asia?  You could have saved a couple of dollars on a sweet E3 like all the slow the slows kids in daycare.
> 
> IPv6 too....   You... evil fellow you....
> 
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 6, 2014)

footer link text:  "Privay Policy"...fix.



> "The Host or Hostess's basic function is to provide the guests, either on the phone or in person, with information and support in a professional and gracious manner. "


...and then there's Japan:



> Hostesses light cigarettes, pour drinks, offer flirtatious conversation, and sing karaoke to entertain customers. Hostesses can be seen as the modern counterpart of geishas, providing entertainment to the likes of groups of salarymen after work. A club will often also employ a female bartender, who is usually well-trained in mixology, and may also be the manager or mamasan. Hostess clubs are distinguished from strip clubs in that there is no dancing or nudity...
> 
> In addition to their on-site duties, hostesses are generally obliged to engage in paid dates dōhan with patrons outside of the bar and regular working hours. This system generates repeat patronage of a particular bar by developing attachments between particular customers and hostesses. Sometimes sex occurs on these paid dates. Hostesses may be deducted pay for not having enough dōhan dates.  source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Host_and_hostess_clubs


----------



## tdale (Oct 6, 2014)

@drmike @DomainBop @KuJoe

I'm waiting for all of you to sign up for vps services since you just can't get my name out of your heads!!


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 6, 2014)

@tdale I would but I already have a VPS node in LA and I have a couple QuadraNet Infracloud instances there also.

Can you run the following command on a test VPS and post the output for me? I had a physical server with QuadraNet in LA but the network speeds were slower than my home connection so I had to cancel it. A week later they made the announcement about their network upgrades so I'm curious how much it improved.


```
wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
```


----------



## tdale (Oct 7, 2014)

@KuJoe

Download speed from CacheFly: 16.9MB/s

Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 3.10MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 26.3MB/s

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 10.3MB/s

Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 3.73MB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 13.4MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 11.3MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 28.9MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 27.4MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 22.0MB/s


----------



## drmike (Oct 7, 2014)

@tdale 

Your Dallas, Texas, location... Which provider down there?


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 7, 2014)

tdale said:


> @KuJoe
> 
> Download speed from CacheFly: 16.9MB/s
> 
> ...


If you do a traceroute to cachefly.cachefly.com does it still take you to the Miami server instead of the one in the same building as QuadraNet?

Still not bad, better than the speed tests I saw last month (I wasn't even able to max out my 100Mbps port on most of the test then).

EDIT: I actually found the speed test from 9/16:

Download speed from CacheFly: 10.2MB/s

Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 2.81MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 10.7MB/s

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 4.60MB/s

Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 3.81MB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 4.99MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.00MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 9.31MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 11.2MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 6.08MB/s


----------



## tdale (Oct 8, 2014)

@drmike CC in dallas i believe its Colo4


----------



## tdale (Oct 8, 2014)

@KuJoe

traceroute to cachefly.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  66.212.30.129.static.quadranet.com (66.212.30.129)  0.332 ms  0.444 ms  0.569 ms

 2  colo-lax9.as29761.net (96.44.180.5)  0.254 ms  0.345 ms  0.392 ms

 3  66.186.192.161 (66.186.192.161)  0.281 ms  0.379 ms  0.422 ms

 4  phx-ten2-1-la-ten3-3.bboi.net (64.127.128.146)  14.710 ms  14.740 ms  14.841 ms

 5  dal-ten2-4-phx-ten1-1.bboi.net (64.127.128.237)  33.275 ms  33.304 ms  33.304 ms

 6  nsh-ten1-4-dal-ten2-1.bboi.net (64.127.130.49)  47.435 ms  47.457 ms  47.449 ms

 7  atl-ten3-2-nsh-ten4-1.bboi.net (64.127.130.57)  54.586 ms  54.635 ms  54.613 ms

 8  66.216.1.254 (66.216.1.254)  69.675 ms  69.684 ms  69.673 ms

 9  66.216.1.245 (66.216.1.245)  70.948 ms  71.047 ms  71.022 ms

10  vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175)  71.172 ms  71.162 ms  71.238 ms


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 9, 2014)

tdale said:


> @KuJoe
> 
> traceroute to cachefly.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 
> ...


Yup, still crazy routing.

LA -> Phoenix -> Dallas -> Nashville -> Atlanta


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Oct 9, 2014)

@tdale @KuJoe Check the route again, we've made some adjustments from our side. Let me know if you see any improvements.

Thank you!


----------



## tdale (Oct 9, 2014)

They sure did fix it.

[[email protected] ~]# traceroute cachefly.cachefly.net

traceroute to cachefly.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  66.212.30.129.static.quadranet.com (66.212.30.129)  0.439 ms  0.519 ms  0.621 ms

 2  colo-lax9.as29761.net (96.44.180.5)  0.308 ms  0.338 ms  0.607 ms

 3  core01.as29761.net (96.44.180.245)  0.293 ms  0.356 ms  0.405 ms

 4  xe-2-2-2-369.lax21.ip4.gtt.net (199.229.230.17)  0.344 ms  0.382 ms  0.392 ms

 5  xe-9-2-2.lax20.ip4.gtt.net (89.149.184.94)  0.320 ms xe-9-1-0.lax20.ip4.gtt.net (89.149.181.166)  0.355 ms xe-9-2-2.lax20.ip4.gtt.net (89.149.184.94)  0.366 ms

 6  vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175)  0.350 ms  0.291 ms  8.945 ms

[[email protected] ~]# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test

--2014-10-09 17:47:54--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test

Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175

Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]

Saving to: “100mb.test”

 

100%[===================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600  100M/s   in 1.0s

 

2014-10-09 17:47:55 (100 MB/s) - “100mb.test” saved [104857600/104857600]

 

[[email protected] ~]#


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Oct 10, 2014)

@tdale Awesome! Our on-site support team is available 24x7 if you require any additional assistance.


----------

